# Snow Pushers



## Comet (May 23, 2001)

Hello,
With looking at skid steer loaders this past 2 weeks to utilize within the landscaping industry!

What minimun machine would I need to be use in order to push a snow pusher if I was to use one please?? 

Im trying to keep down my payments as much as possible and had been looking to lease that Cat 226 
then seen a thread where someone mentioned about making sure you have enough power to push snow,,

I understand of course the snow fall amounts will vary and snow conditions wet to dry will vary too also depth,, etc..

Im on Long Island New York but have sometimes traveled in my time to find work
Will I be underpowered with this machine?

the 226 has 56hp diesel, and 1600lb lifting capacity

thank you
this pushing snow has been an after thought, not the main reason of the purchace but Id like to know If it would work since I plow snow anyway etc..
I seen some big 900 series bob cats out there along with 853's 873s's etc


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2001)

I think you should be ok with the power but just watch which size plow you put on your machine thats all i can tell hope it helped some.




Boss Adam


----------

